# axels and tires



## irk909 (Mar 18, 2013)

i have a renegade 1000 and im looking for some taller tires just trying to figure out how tall i can go with out needing bigger axles. i was also wondering if anyone knows anything about supper ATV terminators


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can read all about the terms in the tire/rim section. Several threads there.


----------



## irk909 (Mar 18, 2013)

yeah i found that shortly after i posted that. thanks though i appreciate it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No prob. Lots of guys running big tires here w/ stock axles. But they will have to chime in as I have no experience w/ them.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I ran my 29.5 law2's with stock axles before doing the big lift. Didn't have any problems. - We've got a few bikes running 28 s-backs to 30 s-backs on stock axles w/o any issues. No bracket lifts, but most have spring spacers. 

I would not run a bracket lift, I have yet to see one that didn't cause axle issues.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

You can just trim floorboards and get 29.5 ol2 on there. 31 do not fit without heating floor boards. 

No lift required, the way the trailing arm design is, it makes the tire go closer to the floorboard the more lift you have. 

I just turned the shocks up a tiny bit. 











As far as axles. The fronts are seeming to be the weak link. Depends how you ride. 

Take it easy on the thumb and you'll be fine. Can am has some of the strongest stock axles. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## irk909 (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks guys. just tying to find a good tire that wont brake the back. looking into the intercore inter force or the swamp lite


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd stay away from swamplites they are not a very good tire. I'd look into like the itp mega mayhem, zilla, bighorn, mud lite XTR something along those lines are mud ready trail friendly tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

